# getting my charge today (tbolt replacement)



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Figures the gummycharged forum is down on my mobile uggg any ideas on why?? Also looking to run a ext formatted Rom any good suggestions? Lol been awhile since I messed with a samsung device


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

\"mrpicolas\" said:


> Figures the gummycharged forum is down on my mobile uggg any ideas on why?? Also looking to run a ext formatted Rom any good suggestions? Lol been awhile since I messed with a samsung device


Gummy and infinity combined I believe could have something to do with it.
Suppose to be a new rom soon just waiting on imnuts to post it.


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> Gummy and infinity combined I believe could have something to do with it.
> Suppose to be a new rom soon just waiting on imnuts to post it.


Gummy and Inifinity did not combine....where did you hear that from?


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

it's gummy and liberty that combined and will be liberty from now on...that's what I hear at least...gunnermike made mention of it once in a post I forget where...


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

\"cujo6801\" said:


> it\'s gummy and liberty that combined and will be liberty from now on...that\'s what I hear at least...gunnermike made mention of it once in a post I forget where...


 That\'s what I meant to say had a brain cramp


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

I followed the clean gummy install guide and installed GC FE 2.0. wiped data/cache and dalvik and installed humble 1.51 then im's latest froyo kernel. after a battery calibration and updating the ADW launcher to ex I couldn't be happier.

now just wating for the droid prime to get root and switch over.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Please leave the Developer forum for topics related to releases. Questions about which ROM to use are meant for the general device forum.


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol my bad man was tired when i posted


----------

